# Child dependant question on. Appendix 2



## Tmw (Oct 15, 2012)

My husband is filling out the. Appendix 2 for a spouse settlement visa for him to join me from the USA. He is applying without dependant children. 

I have one child who I support. In question 3.2 the financial requirement, is the answer one child, as I support my son financially or no children, as he is not applying to bring his children. I meet the financial requirement either way, I just want to tick the right box.

Thanks


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

The only question that relates to you being the sponsor and having a child is 1.27 and 1.28. For Q3.2 the box to select would be 'no child dependents'.


----------



## Tmw (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok thanks, I was confused. Seems like you can't make changes to the Appendix 2 and have to re-enter it all now


----------

